
California’s Upward-Mobility Machine - peterkrieg
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/17/upshot/californias-university-system-an-upward-mobility-machine.html?_r=0
======
Amorymeltzer
The page outlining the ranking was submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10234071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10234071)

